
Nasty Code-Execution Bug in WinRAR Threatened Millions of Users for 14 Years - Elof
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/02/nasty-code-execution-bug-in-winrar-threatened-millions-of-users-for-14-years/
======
mjevans
Note, if you need to extract files you might be interested in the "pure python
3" module:

[https://pypi.org/project/acefile/](https://pypi.org/project/acefile/)

(I'm posting this in the different threads in case anyone hits them during a
search.)

